# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Veshjet e qytetit të Shkodrës sipas këngëve popullore

## BARAT

*Veshjet e qytetit të Shkodrës sipas këngëve popullore*

  Prof. dr. Afërdita Onuzi


Këngët popullore të qytetit të Shkodrës vazhdimisht kanë tërhequr vëmendjen e studiuesve të ndryshëm. Për etnomuzikologët ato paraqesin interes jo vetëm për melosin e tyre, por edhe për veglat muzikore dhe formacionet shoqëruese. Studiuesve të poezisë popullore u kanë tërhequr vëmendjen forca emocionale dhe figurat artistike të përdorura në tekstet e tyre. Ndërsa historianët shpeshherë u janë referuar këtyre këngëve për të dokumentuar ngjarje të ndryshme historike. Ndërkohë, interes të veçantë paraqesin ato edhe për etnologët. Jo rrallë, në vargjet e tyre janë ndeshur informacione të vlefshme, që pasqyrojnë aspekte të ndryshme të jetës së përditshme dhe ngjarje të ndryshme. Veçanërisht të pasura me dëshmi të këtilla, janë këngët kushtuar ceremonialit të dasmës. Aty gjejmë të dhëna për disa mjeshtëri popullore, si atë të rrobaqepësisë, qëndistarëve, argjendarëve, pashmnaxhinjve, etj, për zakone e rituale të ndryshme, për gatimet tradicionale, për mënyrën e pajisjes së banesës popullore e, sidomos, për modën e veshjes së banorëve të qytetit.

Si studiuese e kulturës materiale, kësaj radhe kam zgjedhur si objekt të kësaj trajtese veshjet popullore. Është e natyrshme se gjëja e parë që duhet shqyrtuar në këto raste është mjedisi ku u krijuan këto këngë. Pra, cili ishte realiteti jetësor i krijuesve të këtyre këngëve dhe ku këndoheshin ato?

            Sipas studiuesve të muzikës popullore shqiptare kënga qytetare shkodrane e arriti kulmin e zhvillimit të saj gjatë shek. XIX e veçanërisht në gjysmën e dytë të tij. Pikërisht në këtë kohë, qyteti i Shkodrës përjetonte kulmin e zhvillimit të tij ekonomik, historik, kulturor e social. Në këtë kohë kishin arritur apogjeun e tyre edhe mjeshtëritë e ndryshme popullore, sidomos ajo e rrobaqepësisë, argjendarisë, e kazazëve, e gdhendjeve artistike në dru etj. Në këto kushte, në Shkodrën e lulëzuar, prej kohësh ishte krijuar edhe një elitë shoqërore, e përbërë nga popullsitë e të dy besimeve (muslimanë e katolikë), e cila e kishte të nevojshme dhe i kishte të gjitha mundësitë të vishej dhe të jetonte me salltanete si ato të aristrokacisë së kryeqendrës së perandorisë osmane.

Këtë realitet e dëshmojnë jo vetëm veshjet luksoze që përdoreshin në atë kohë, por edhe stili dhe arkitektura e ndërtimeve të ndryshme, duke përfshirë dhe banesën popullore si dhe mënyrën e mobilimit të saj me orendi dhe shtroje të kushtueshme, me gdhendje artistike në dru, me pajisje dhe enë prej argjendi e porcelani të shtrenjtë etj.

            Për shkak të lidhjeve të vazhdueshme tregtare, ekonomike e kulturore midis hapësirës shkodrane dhe kryeqytetit perandorak, gradualisht veshjet e modës orientale u përhapën edhe në shtresat e tjera qytetare, gjë që ndodhi jo vetëm në qytetet shqiptare, por edhe në ato të vendeve të tjera ballkanike. E vërteta është se moda orientale e të veshurit për shkak të vlerave estetike është ndier më shumë në veshjet ceremoniale, sidomos në ato të përdorura nga nuset ditën e dasmës, kur lipsej më shumë se kurrë ai luks e shkëlqim i krijuar nga zbukurimet e bëra me fije ari e argjendi. Ndaj dhe në vargjet e këngëve popullore përmenden më shumë veshjet e kësaj dite, të cilat herë janë të pranishme për të paraqitur bukurinë e nuses e herë për të treguar forcën ekonomike të familjes që bënte dasmën. Në një masë më të paktë, vargjet e këngëve qytetare shkodrane na informojnë edhe për modën e veshjes së burrave gjatë periudhës midis shek. XIX e deri në fillim të shek XX.

Mbështetur në burime të ndryshme dokumentare, si: testamente personash të ndryshëm, shënime udhëtarësh e studiuesish të huaj e vendas, si dhe tablo të piktorëve e të fotove të bëra nga piktorët e fotografët e kohës: Idromeno, Rrota, Marubi, etj, si dhe informacionit të marrë nga vargjet e këngëve popullore, mësojmë se në qytetin e Shkodrës përdoreshin disa tipe e variante veshjesh si për burra, dhe për gra.

Për veshjen e burrave, rezulton se bashkëjetonin njëkohësisht këto tipe veshjesh: ai me fustanellë të gjatë, i shoqëruar me këmishën prej faqelli (me qafëz), xhamadani, dollama e jeleku prej cohe të kuqe (të gjithë të zbukuruar me qëndisje brezi i mëndafshtë, dësllëqet (kallcet, prej cohe të kuqe, të zbukuruara me tehrie të zezë e me fije ari); këpucë të kuqe me llapa. Në kokë vinin fes tanuz me ngjyrë të kuqe të zbukuruar me një tufë të shkurtër të bërë me fije mëndafshi. Në një këngë shkodrane, mbledhur nga Kolë Gurashi, vërejmë se personi të cilit i ishte kushtuar kënga, ishte i veshur me fustanellë e dësllëqe.



Maço bregu del te ura,

Sa i bukur, sa i bukur

*Fistanet turra, turra*

Maço Begu del npazar

Sa i bukur, sa i bukur

Veshe dësllëq qëndis me ar.






Kjo veshje, e quajtur nga banorët e qytetit të Shkodrës veshje kombëtare, (e mbajtur nga shtresat e kamura), është përdorur deri në fund të shek XIX. Më pas u zëvendësua me veshjen allafranga (europiane).

Ndërkohë, në qytetin e Shkodrës mund të shiheshin edhe burra të veshur me tirq (çakshirë) e anteri shajaku (të zbukuruara me gajtanë të zi) si dhe me xhurdi me thekë. Në bel mbanin brez leshi me vija disangjyrëshe, mbi atë ngjishnin dhe silahun me dy kobure, ndërsa në kokë vinin qeleshe, (qylaf) të bardhë. Në këmbë mbathnin çorape leshi të bardha dhe këpucë me llapë të kuqe. Në vargjet e një kënge tjetër popullore thuhet:

 


Ky Hamz aga burrë i mirë

Me tagan e dy kobure



Një pjesë tjetër e burrave të qytetit të Shkodrës, kryesisht të shtresave zejtare, visheshin me brenavekë të zeza, të qëndisura në pjesën e xhepave dhe tek këmbëzat me gajtana ngjyrëvishnje; këmishë të bardhë prej faqelli të qepur allafranga, anteri cohe ngjyrë uthull të fortë, jelek të qëndisur me harxhe, si dhe një brez të mëndafshtë ose prej leshi. Në këmbë mbathnin çorape të bardha prej pambuku, të gjata deri në pulpën e këmbës dhe këpucë stivaleti (emri i firmës). Në kokë përgjithësisht mbanin fes tanuz.

Nga fundi i shek. XIX, gradualisht filluan të shfaqen disa ndryshime në elemente të veçanta, që dikush i pëlqente e dikush i stigmatizonte, siç ndodh zakonisht kur futet një modë e re.

Një pjesë e popullsisë i pranoi këto ndryshime, ndërsa për disa të tjerë ato prishën traditën qytetare. Dukuri të tilla nuk mbeten pa u pasqyruar edhe në vargjet e këngëve popullore:

Për disa u ba inxhate (mode)

Me vu fesa mixhidije

Ose:

Me pas  marrë prej letinit,

I thue vedit se jam shkodran.

Ato tufa si bisht minit

Ti hjedh era anë për anë.

Unë sot madje u qesha.

Tue u nisë me dalë npazar.

Jam veshë hallku me brekesha etj.



Ose

U ndru Shkodra npetka tbardha,

Vajti fjala der nMirditë....



Sipas të dhënave, ndryshime të këtilla në veshjen e banorëve të qytetit të Shkodrës kanë ndodhur në fillim të shek. XX, çka tregon se edhe këngët që i pasqyrojnë këto dukuri, janë krijime të asaj kohe.

Përsa u përket veshjeve së grave, ato paraqiten më të orientalizuara, gjerësisht është përdorur tipi i veshjes me çitjane, që në Shkodër janë njohur me termin brenavekë. Ky tip veshjeje ka ekzistuar në dy variante, njëri i mbajtur nga gratë e besimit musliman dhe tjetri nga ato të besimit katolik.

            Gratë muslimane, veç brenavekëve prej pëlhure mëndafshi të fabrikuar (e të zbukuruar me lule shumëngjyrëshe), vishnin sipër tyre dhe një lloj këmishe apo fustani të gjatë prej mëndafshi të trashë, pa mëngë. Mbi të vishnin jelekun, xhyben dha anterinë me mëngë të gjata. Të gjitha këto pjesë bëheshin me cohë të kushtueshme e qëndiseshin me gajtana e shirita ari në atë masë, saqë të mos dukej sfondi. Siç thuhet në popull, tngrime nar. Në bel, sipas rastit, vinin brez prej argjendi ose një shall mëndafshi, ndërsa në kokë vendosnin një lloj kësule të zbukuruar me gajtanë dhe monedha prej ari, të quajtura dallfes. Në këmbë mbathnin çorape të bardhë prej mëndafshi si dhe një model pantoflash, të quajtura pashmanga, të cilat gjithashtu ishin të zbukuruara me qëndisje. Për të dalë jashtë shtëpisë vishnin meste prej saftjani (lëkurë keci). Kur dilnin, vishnin edhe një lloj xhakete të quajtur binish, e cila bëhej me cohë më të trashë dhe gjithnjë shoqërohej me një astar prej gëzofi. Pjesë përbërëse e kësaj veshjeje ishin stolitë e shumta prej ari dhe disa vargje me inxhi.

            Gratë katolike parapëlqenin një variant tjetër brenavekësh. Ato ishin më të gjera dhe bëheshin me një lloj pëlhure me ngjyrë të zezë (e quajtur prekalinë), e cila sillej nga tregjet e vendeve perëndimore. Në pjesën e sipërme të trupit vishnin këmishë prej mëndafshi (endur në avlimend shtëpiak), me mëngë shumë të gjera, jakë me formë T-je, të zbukuruar me dantellë të bërë me gjilpërë. Mbi atë vishej jeleku me kokrra dhe xhybja e gjatë deri në bel, të dyja të bëra me cohë ngjyrëvishnje të errët ose blu, të qëndisura me gajtan prej mëndafshi, respektivisht blu të errët ose vishnje të errët.

            Në bel mbanin shalle prej mëndafshi, të zbukuruara me katrore disangjyrësh, ndërsa në kokë vendosnin një shami të bardhë të tejdukshme, të shoqëruar më një pjesë në formë gjuhe, e cila bëhej me material të trashë prej mëndafshi të zbukuruar e të qëndisur me fije ari. Kjo pjesë quhej sallman. Gratë katolike kishin një frizurë karakteristike që krijohej nga flokë të ndara në mes. Në këmbë, njësoj si muslimanet, mbanin çorape të bardha dhe pashmangra të zbukuruara disi ndryshe nga ato të myslimanëve. Kur dilnin në rrugë, vishnin një si lloj pelerine e quajtur japanxhe. Stolitë e grave katolike ndryshonin në formë e modele, sigurisht nuk mungonte asnjëherë një varëse me kryq.

            Në të njëjtën mënyrë paraqiten, të veshura nuset edhe në vargjet e këngëve popullore qytetare. Gjithashtu, përdoren të njëjtat terma për emërtimin e pjesëve të tyre.



Veshe dësllëqe qëndis nar

Branavreket i ke ibershimi

Çaprazet derdh prej florinit

Anterinë moj mitali,

Pashmangat me tufa arit,

Brezin shall, moj çma ke ngjeshë,

Ka jelek të ngrimun o,

Ka dollamë të çiluno



            Ndërsa vargjet e një kënge tjetër, na japin informacion për mënyrën e veshjes së grave të besimit katolik:

Për sa gjethe që lshon mani,

Hije i paska nuses shamia,

Sumullat me dy bojna,

Jelekun qenisë me ojna.



Përgjithësisht, kjo ishte moda e veshjes për gratë e qytetit të Shkodrës deri në fund të shekullit XX dhe, më rrallë, në dhjetëvjeçarin e parë të shekullit XX.

Sigurisht, luksi i veshjes së asaj kohe duhet të ketë qenë i përmasave të mëdha, që ato të fiksoheshin me këngë e ti rezistonin kohës, për të ardhur deri më sot, të përcjella gojë më gojë. Është e natyrshme të ketë hiperbola. Qëndronin pranë e pranë dy bukuritë, nusja në moshën 15 -16 vjeçare dhe veshjet e ngrira nar, që të verbonin me shkëlqimin e tyre.

Aty nga vitet 20-30 të shekullit XX gratë muslimane të qytetit të Shkodrës filluan të përdornin një veshje tjetër, e cila, edhe pse e tipit me çitjane (dimi), ishte më pak e ngarkuar në pjesët përbërëse dhe ndryshonte në materialin e përdorur, si dhe në formën e prerjes. Është fjala për të njëjtën veshje me dimi prej materiali të quajtur mermer, e cila në këtë periudhë qe përhapur në të gjitha qytetet e Shqipërisë së Mesme.

            Mendoj se pasqyrimi i veshjeve popullore në këngët qytetare të qytetit të Shkodrës lidhet në një farë mase edhe me faktin se një pjesë e krijuesve të këtyre këngëve kanë qenë mjeshtra popullorë, rrobaqepës e qëndistarë, të cilët kanë lënë gjurmë pozitive në zhvillimin e ahengut shkodran.

Gjithsesi, këngët e bukura shkodrane mbeten edhe një burim i pasur për të dëshmuar mbi kulturën materiale të këtij qyteti.

----------

